# Ghetto: Yes or No?



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?
Gotta' admit, not my favorite 😣


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I take them, but will not hang around long if the pax is not waiting for me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?


Not only no, but *F*** NO!!!!*


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

I have taken them in the past, but with the increase in drivers getting shot/carjacked (Nashville), if I have a ride into the 'hood, I select Stop New Requests, and get out of there before I go back on line. If I have a pickup there, I carefully assess the situation, as I have had people who rented an AirBnb and didn't know that it was the hood when they rented it.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

billm said:


> I have taken them in the past, but with the increase in drivers getting shot/carjacked (Nashville), if I have a ride into the 'hood, I select Stop New Requests, and get out of there before I go back on line. If I have a pickup there, I carefully assess the situation, as I have had people who rented an AirBnb and didn't know that it was the hood when they rented it.


I'm with Billm, drop -offs yes of course, but then PUs?, that's another story....if its during the day, then I can do it but strictly no multi-stops or return-trips because I've set destination to work myself back into the more lucrative markets ASAP. This is because my RS grind is more about money-making and less about volunteerism for social justice in low socio-economic status (SES) neighborhoods...so rides which are high maintenance and low paying are NOT for me (Ive had to cancel out rides in the even in the highest end 'burbs' when I sniff out a waste-time/nothing paying return trip liquor run)..with that said, I have done academic and volunteer work in with low SES groups...I dont overlap that with driving.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

So far Ghetto's have not treated me bad. Of course this is very market specific.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Depends upon the ghetto-ness.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't really have a problem here in Raleigh, the roughest areas here are better than where I lived in nyc. The biggest issue I have is the multistop shopping rides, gotten 2 false complaints when I refuse them. I try to check now if it's a stacked ping and just cancel any ride with stops.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes .
I have taken thousands of them ghetto detroit . Its busy .
Most of the time they are outside waiting .
It does not matter where you pick a pax up.
It could be a rich area and that pax is a pos . 
Be safe first . I used to take a lot of pics of the houses i used to pick them up from .
I no longer have its been almost a year from that last time i drove a pax .
I have hookers drug dealers drug users name it . 
Here is a real video of detroit . Its not all like this but there are many parts.
Detroit is starting to tear these homes down. Or they get burnt down .
The fire department will let the entire block burn down depending if there is a person living in a home not a squatter


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Luckily there's no ghetto around where I usually drive. In case I have a drop off in one of those areas, I'm getting the hell out of dodge asap and ignore all pings until I get one from an area I want to pick up from.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> It does not matter where you pick a pax up.
> It could be a rich area and that pax is a pos .


Every pax is a pos, but a _rich_ pos pax has no incentive to rob or hijack you.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I take them, but will not hang around long if the pax is not waiting for me.


Ditto.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Every pax is a pos, but a _rich_ pos pax has no incentive to rob or hijack you.


Yes and no.
That pore as hell pax may give you a tip of a dollar or two.
That rich nothing .
I have plain refused tips from a few pax. I know i would of been taking there last dollar .
The rich entitled pax are pos . Uber fees expect the world for a 3 dollar ride .


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes .
> I have taken thousands of them ghetto detroit . Its busy .
> Most of the time they are outside waiting .
> It does not matter where you pick a pax up.
> ...


0:40 did you ask how much they want for house?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?
> Gotta' admit, not my favorite &#128547;


Try hard to avoid
What's the surge?
Do I need 1 last ride for a quest-Most of our quest area is out of that area



kingcorey321 said:


> Yes and no.
> That pore as hell pax may give you a tip of a dollar or two.
> That rich nothing .
> I have plain refused tips from a few pax. I know i would of been taking there last dollar .
> The rich entitled pax are pos . Uber fees expect the world for a 3 dollar ride .


That's not my experience
2% odds there
15% elsewhere


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Every pax is a pos,


&#128514;&#128517; Please tell us how you really feel about paxs!


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Not only no, but *F*** NO!!!!*


If you wanna get robbed or shot yes
But i'll also take a hell no &#128514;


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm in St Louis, we have multiple ghettos. I don't have a problem picking up during the day time, but I wouldn't go anywhere near em during the night. I've been held at gun point enough times in my life already, I don't need to put myself in that situation again. 
Our norther ghetto is worse than the southern one, and driving in the north sucks. LyUber loves to send trips that are 5 or more miles apart while I'm north only to find out they're $3-4 a pop, so I just log off whenever I drop off there and high tail it out to a better area.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Are you asking how much to buy a home ?
Well years ago you can buy a house here for one dollar ! Just pay the city tax. Buy then entire block for 50 bucks
Its totally worthless . Even if you gate it . Gang bangers may not like it shoot it up
Do not even think you can call the police in some spots of detroit lol 


MikhailCA said:


> 0:40 did you ask how much they want for hous


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I have 2 opinions on ghetto fares.

in a taxi?

95% of people are honest, and will pay their cab fare.

that 5% comes to 1/20 people trying to screw me over. I have to be on alert more so than normal and I can and will make people pay for their ride before I take them if they are going too far or I see any warning signs I’m going to get screwed over.

All that being said I recommend taxi fares in a marked taxi.


Uber/lyft on the other hand?

A much higher risk of carjacking. And a much higher consequence as well.

if I get jacked in the taxi they are getting one of my 2 cell phones, and my fake wallet. And the cab will eventually show up because they arnt worth chopping.

An Uber car on the other hand is actually worth stealing.

Also remember that 1/20 people in the hood who will try to screw me over?

With Uber/lyft are not out $15-20 on the fare I never get from them. With Uber/lyft the your out the entire fare and you have s false complaint to deal with. Drunk/high driving, picked up the wrong person ect ect.


you get 2 paxholes in a row saying you never picked them up and Uber will deactivate you to investigate.

I get 2 non paying customers in a row and Gus at the call center tries to find me an airport run the morning cause he feels bad for me.


while this may seem backwards... I personally feel the risks are higher on Uber:lyft than they are in the taxi.

I mean if I get robbed and carjacked in the taxi I’m out $8 and my fake wallet 

with Uber they might deny your claim and your just SOL.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> An Uber car on the other hand is actually worth stealing.


You obviously haven't seen @SHalester's car!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You obviously haven't seen @SHalester's car!


....yeah, nobody would want your precious prius, right? hahahahahahaha. Such a puppy.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> ....yeah, nobody would want your precious prius, right? hahahahahahaha. Such a puppy.


Not unless they wanted to maximize their RS earning potential!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

My area, formerly known as the Best Place to Live in America in a couple surveys, now ranks more dangerous than 93% of all cities in America based on crime data. I'm learning more about the spike in crime on a daily basis, and I'm personally witnessing more and more - incidents or the aftermath- while driving. I have had a couple close calls, and after living in big cities growing up, the military, civilian jobs with heavy travel, and nearly 20 years in law enforcement; I think I'm more aware and prepared than the average 60-something. But I have still had close calls, including one last night that got my neck hairs tingling big time. Pickup in a dark, downtown area; passed a group of young men about a block from the address. As I stopped and waited, they split up and walked towards me on both sides. A group of young women came to the door and watched me. F,uck that. Drove around the corner and canceled. Almost-pax blew up my phone calling. I didn't answer. Went offline and gtfod.
Genteel, Jeffersonian Charlottesville has indeed gone downhill.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?
> Gotta' admit, not my favorite &#128547;


I used that term (g word) once a few months ago....and a couple of people got really offended so I never use that g word anymore.

But for myself I'm okay with picking up in dangerous economically underserved areas....


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Hell no!

Why would anybody want

1. Demanding pax who want everything bot don't wanna pay nothing?

3. PAX who wanna make 8 stops where they try to anchor your car & take their sweet time?

4. PAX who send in false reports about you?

5. PAX who want you to load & unload 89 grocery bags & take 'em up to the 4th fl. For no tip?

6. PAX w/4 small kids & no car seat?

7. PAX w/loud kids who trash your car?

8. PAX who wanna eat in your car & get grease & ketchup & mambo sauce all over the back of your car?

9. PAX who wanna smoke pot in your car?

10. PAX who threaten you w/violence if you don't let 'em do what they want or do' wanna do what they want?

11. PAX whose every 4th word is a bad word you can't say here?

Not me. Not interested & not sorry, neither.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I’ve started talking about my carjacking sitch a little. It was really bad, and started with the fact I don’t always notice when one unsuspecting ride has gotten me close enough to the god forsaken inner city decay and the next one’s deceivingly close on some deliberately flipped Uber map, and it was nearly 3 am. In my case picking up near the hood was totally unacceptable, an absolute mistake.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Volvonaut said:


> some deliberately flipped Uber map,


......................right, so it is not just me............................


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't really found myself in any areas I'm really uncomfortable with. I've been on a couple dark streets at night that made me cautious.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I haven't really found myself in any areas I'm really uncomfortable with. I've been on a couple dark streets at night that made me cautious.


That's how I like to feel about Dallas, but things are sliding a bit. These bad actors were not too far from 635 & 75, of course Forest Lane. I just didn't see how few streets over that was.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes .
> I have taken thousands of them ghetto detroit . Its busy .
> Most of the time they are outside waiting .
> It does not matter where you pick a pax up.
> ...


Detroit is so beautiful, it reminds me of the shining city on the hill.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't mind doing drop-offs in the hood, but if I see I'm headed towards a bad neighborhood, I log off the app and then get out of there after drop-off to return to my preferred pick-up areas. Am I a classist? Sure, why not. Or perhaps I just don't enjoy passengers that smell of cigarettes, pot, and no showers, along with the terminally bad attitude of the bottom feeders who live on the fringes of society. Are there good pax in the hood too? Of course there are, but the odds of picking up good pax drops dramatically, so I choose to drive the areas I prefer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes and no.
> That pore as hell pax may give you a tip of a dollar or two.
> That rich nothing .
> I have plain refused tips from a few pax. I know i would of been taking there last dollar .
> The rich entitled pax are pos . Uber fees expect the world for a 3 dollar ride .


That's my experience as well. I'm more likely to get a tip from a poor person than from a 20-something who has the latest iPhone.

I've never refused a tip, but there have been one or two trips where I would have considered it. And one standout of a trip where, if I ever saw her and her kids again, I'd drive them for free next time.


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Don't really have a problem here in Raleigh, the roughest areas here are better than where I lived in nyc. The biggest issue I have is the multistop shopping rides, gotten 2 false complaints when I refuse them. I try to check now if it's a stacked ping and just cancel any ride with stops.


Durham got some pretty bad areas i used to live there..u pick up in durham?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> My area, formerly known as the Best Place to Live in America in a couple surveys, now ranks more dangerous than 93% of all cities in America based on crime data. I'm learning more about the spike in crime on a daily basis, and I'm personally witnessing more and more - incidents or the aftermath- while driving. I have had a couple close calls, and after living in big cities growing up, the military, civilian jobs with heavy travel, and nearly 20 years in law enforcement; I think I'm more aware and prepared than the average 60-something. But I have still had close calls, including one last night that got my neck hairs tingling big time. Pickup in a dark, downtown area; passed a group of young men about a block from the address. As I stopped and waited, they split up and walked towards me on both sides. A group of young women came to the door and watched me. F,uck that. Drove around the corner and canceled. Almost-pax blew up my phone calling. I didn't answer. Went offline and gtfod.
> Genteel, Jeffersonian Charlottesville has indeed gone downhill.


That's the USA, one minute your area nice next the ghetto and we can thank our inept Federal Government for this.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Midnightrambler said:


> I don't mind doing drop-offs in the hood, but if I see I'm headed towards a bad neighborhood, I log off the app and then get out of there after drop-off to return to my preferred pick-up areas. Am I a classist? Sure, why not. Or perhaps I just don't enjoy passengers that smell of cigarettes, pot, and no showers, along with the terminally bad attitude of the bottom feeders who live on the fringes of society. Are there good pax in the hood too? Of course there are, but the odds of picking up good pax drops dramatically, so I choose to drive the areas I prefer.


Well said. Much of life, has to do with odds!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Not unless they wanted to maximize their RS earning potential!


"Earnings" or gross sales&#128514;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> That's the USA, one minute your area nice next the ghetto and we can thank our inept Federal Government for this.


The difference between the "ghetto" and one of the biggest hot spots?

One of the hotels downtown is literally right across the street from the Salvation Army Men's shelter.

So it's not "number of blocks" it's _across the street_.

The hotel staff tell guests not to walk around after dark, most heed their advice. Last week i had a flag down out by the bars a few blocks away.

"I know it's a short trip but last night i walked this... _never again_... i'd rather give a cab driver a $15 tip than walk this again".

I drop him in the lobby and he hands me a $20...

He actually gave me a $15.20 tip...

And Camping world Stadium? (formally the Citrus Bowl) is literally right smack in the center of the hoodiest hood in the city limits. I shutter when people tell me they walked from downtown or back from the Citrus Bowl.

Amway Arena (Orlando Magic Basketball)

_Literally_ cross the street and your in the hood.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The difference between the "ghetto" and one of the biggest hot spots?
> 
> One of the hotels downtown is literally right across the street from the Salvation Army Men's shelter.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, it's: 'Hood


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The difference between the "ghetto" and one of the biggest hot spots?
> 
> One of the hotels downtown is literally right across the street from the Salvation Army Men's shelter.
> 
> ...


So many places like that in South Florida especially the east coast, its a dangerous world out there especially if you're stupid.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> So many places like that in South Florida especially the east coast, its a dangerous world out there especially if you're stupid.


I just posted about a new car jacking


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The difference between the "ghetto" and one of the biggest hot spots?
> 
> One of the hotels downtown is literally right across the street from the Salvation Army Men's shelter.
> 
> ...


Amway Arena, you can park in the hood for just $5 or a case of cheap beer, hey and if it is cold you can keep warm by their burning thrash cans. :roflmao:


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Excuse me, it's: 'Hood


I use that term once (H-) and also the g word (ghe$$o)... and two members got upset and said I was racist...which I don't think I am... so I use other words now.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Young Kim said:


> I use that term once (H-) and also the g word (ghe$$o)... and two members got upset and said I was racist...which I don't think I am... so I use other words now.


You are free to use 'Hood and Ghetto, without fear of persecution....RACIST!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Supersponge said:


> Durham got some pretty bad areas i used to live there..u pick up in durham?


I try not to go to Durham because I don't want to have to do the dead miles home but if I end up in Durham sure, I've never turned down a ride. I am always pointed out and in drive, no matter where. If it doesn't feel right or they are too drunk then I'm gone. I try to greet everyone with an upbeat "hi, how are you? " at the start of the ride and that seems to go a long way.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Outside of big cities 'ghettos' are basically 'section 8 housing', some have cars and work, other just ride the welfare train.

Usually resulting from Walmart pickups, so if I can weed out the Walmart ride, I don't generally have to go to the 'hood.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes .
> I have taken thousands of them ghetto detroit . Its busy .
> Most of the time they are outside waiting .
> It does not matter where you pick a pax up.
> ...


Watching that video is heartbreaking because at some period in time, those were the homes of hard working families with children playing outside, making the most of life. Heartbreaking, indeed! &#128542;


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Watching that video is heartbreaking because at some period in time, those were the homes of hard working families with children playing outside, making the most of life. Heartbreaking, indeed! &#128542;


Wait.......Why not put a tesla or nio, nichola, or a no name ev dealership or assembly there?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> I use that term once (H-) and also the g word (ghe$$o)... and two members got upset and said I was racist...which I don't think I am... so I use other words now.


In my experience, there are always going to be people who are looking for something to be offended by. There are some of them on each end of the political spectrum.

And there *are* a few words that are offensive, at least to me anyway. But for the most part, I try to keep a relaxed attitude.

A few years ago, I heard that the term "Oriental" was bad. Yeah okay, fine.

I remember when calling a woman a "girl" used to set people off. Some of them it still does. And I'm sympathetic to African American guys who are offended by being called "boy."

On the opposite side, there are people who take offense if you sincerely wish them "Happy Holidays" or "Season's Greetings."

So you can't please everybody. Imagine that.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> In my experience, there are always going to be people who are looking for something to be offended by. There are some of them on each end of the political spectrum.
> 
> And there *are* a few words that are offensive, at least to me anyway. But for the most part, I try to keep a relaxed attitude.
> 
> ...


I don't like it when a passenger says to me "Ok Boss", used to piss me off................. Automatic 1 star rating.........................

Now there are exceptions, if a hot woman said to me after I gave her the invite to my apartment for a couple hours of intense sex "Ok Boss" she gets 5 stars and the time of her life.....................


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I take them, but will not hang around long if the pax is not waiting for me.


If I pick up someone heading to the hood or any undesirable area I immediately go offline so that when I drop I can split


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cuz you know I be ridin all dirty up in da hood ...why yu axe cuz


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?
> Gotta' admit, not my favorite &#128547;


Hell no, sista. Y'all crazy or sum shit? Ain't no time to be picking up in no damn ghetto.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Hell no, sista. Y'all crazy or sum shit? Ain't no time to be picking up in no damn ghetto.


Dam cuz folks iz crazie


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

I accept them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$Driver said:


> I accept them.


Dam cuz datz wut I be talking bout


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

So I get a call to a gas station on a main street in an area that's mostly ok...when I get there I see two guys walk up to me and didn't like the looks of either one...the older of the two tells me he is having car trouble and his "cousin" needs to get home because he has school next day...against my better judgment I take the dude and when I see where he is going my senses go on high alert and I immediately stop taking requests..the dude who had car trouble said before I left " damn nice car man" which happens to me a lot so no biggy..however the dude in the car just kept talking about my car and asking me questions about it which I kept notice of..I asked him about school and his story kept changing and I noticed that as well...as we got within about 3 blocks I noticed I couldn't see both of his hands and he was instructing me to turn on a different street and go behind the building to "cut thru"...I pulled into a well lit strip center and turned my maglite into his face and said hit the bricks...he all of a sudden copped an attitude at which point I showed him I meant business and he beat feet...


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Dam cuz datz wut I be talking bout


I left your offensive language in your post above mine alone. Now that you're directing it at me, I have to respond. Please direct your offensive language somewhere else.

It actually would be better if you didn't use it at all, but considering how much racist tripe I've seen on this forum, it would be a waste of time to ask the mods to put a stop to it. They'd be modding posts for the next 5 years.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ill be out there tonight i will bet...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$Driver said:


> I left your offensive language in your post above mine alone. Now that you're directing it at me, I have to respond. Please direct your offensive language somewhere else.
> 
> It actually would be better if you didn't use it at all, but considering how much racist tripe I've seen on this forum, it would be a waste of time to ask the mods to put a stop to it. They'd be modding posts for the next 5 years.


I grew up in flint, Michigan.... please talk to me about offensive after you've lived somewhere similar for 15 years or so


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> I grew up in flint, Michigan.... please talk to me about offensive after you've lived somewhere similar for 15 years or so


Does Oakland work for you? How about Chicago?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$Driver said:


> Does Oakland work for you? How about Chicago?


Crime rates say no.....


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Who in their right mind picks up at the many ghettos in US? No one that's who, I don't care what race you are.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Who in their right mind picks up at the many ghettos in US? No one that's who, I don't care what race you are.


Dam cuz datz kot nice


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> I grew up in flint, Michigan.... please talk to me about offensive after you've lived somewhere similar for 15 years or so


I grew up in Brockton Mass then Fort Lauderdale/Miami all three places the biggest shit holes in US or a close contest.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> I grew up in Brockton Mass then Fort Lauderdale/Miami all three places the biggest shit holes in US or a close contest.


Ok


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

$Driver said:


> I left your offensive language in your post above mine alone. Now that you're directing it at me, I have to respond. Please direct your offensive language somewhere else.
> 
> It actually would be better if you didn't use it at all, but considering how much racist tripe I've seen on this forum, it would be a waste of time to ask the mods to put a stop to it. They'd be modding posts for the next 5 years.


Did your little feathers get ruffled?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Did your little feathers get ruffled?


Happy whatever doesn't offend someone day


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Ok


Flint aint shit compared to these 3 places, Flint like Mayberry.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Flint aint shit compared to these 3 places, Flint like Mayberry.


Crime rates suggest otherwise... but ok


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Crime rates say no.....


?



Dr. Saw Bones said:


> Did your little feathers get ruffled?


I'm made of way too much to let common internet trolls ruffle my feathers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Had more problems in trailer parks than ghettos.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> Had more problems in trailer parks than ghettos.


Maybe but a lot more ghettos than trailer parks.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

franksoprano said:


> Maybe but a lot more ghettos than trailer parks.


&#128563; Negative.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Woohaa said:


> &#128563; Negative.


In Florida I would say 4 to 1 in favor of ghettos, now I was just thinking about it and have had a lot of problems in nice areas also, in this society whether rich or poor aholes abundant, I would say 90% aholes in US. I'm calling Biden this has to fixed.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

https://247wallst.com/special-report/2019/02/04/worst-cities-to-live-in/


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

These were the days back when US president letting Mexican kid play general, America was nice back then.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

$Driver said:


> It actually would be better if you didn't use it at all, but considering how much racist tripe I've seen on this forum,


OK, so what's your excuse? White guilty lib? Racist minority? Feminazi?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OK, so what's your excuse? White guilty lib? Racist minority? Feminazi?


Datz wut I be talking bout cuz


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OK, so what's your excuse? White guilty lib? Racist minority? Feminazi?


None of those, troll.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$Driver said:


> None of those, troll.


I don't like your question so I'll simply call you a troll


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> I don't like your question so I'll simply call you a troll


I didn't ask a question.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$Driver said:


> I didn't ask a question.


Astute observation....a question was implied to you however


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Astute observation....a question was implied to you however


There were 3 questions. They weren't implied, they were asked directly to me--by a troll.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

$Driver said:


> There were 3 questions. They weren't implied, they were asked directly to me--by a troll.


And what makes you believe they were asked by a troll....I mean I'm curious as well....or we can debate the Synaptics as the English language....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sounds like some people need to find a ne job


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Hell no!
> 
> Why would anybody want
> 
> ...


Damn you must drive in Oklahoma City too!🤣


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I've had more troubles outta pax in the Hollywood Hills then I ever did in "the hood."


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

I worked St Pete. Down town or the beach only, I would go offline to exit the hood and get back to my tourists and downtown stuff. South St Pete, Pinellas Park, Clearwater (city not beach) and anything on Rt 19 were no thanks.

I hated ending rides early when they'd ask me to wait while they picked up their drugs. One great human even left her infant in my back Stat as a place holder so I wouldn't leave her there.

No thanks. Hood runs mean low fares, zero tips, multiple stops with long waits and the possibility of getting some crackhead on a bad day.

I made lots better money running happy drunk tourists bar to bar.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

My city doesnt have a ghetto


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> My city doesnt have a ghetto


Trailerpark then?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Piratefish said:


> No thanks. Hood runs mean low fares, zero tips, multiple stops with long waits and the possibility of getting some crackhead on a bad day.


You forgot false complaints.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

If given a choice,what do you think? 😀


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?
> Gotta' admit, not my favorite 😣


Yes I take them and I make damn good money doing. 

Thanks and please continue to stay out of the ghetto.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Hell no!
> 
> Why would anybody want
> 
> ...


All pax do the behaviors black or white or otherwise


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> Cuz you know I be ridin all dirty up in da hood ...why yu axe cuz


Racist ✅️


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?
> Gotta' admit, not my favorite 😣


Racist ✅️


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Where did he say anything about race? In my city, the ghetto is diverse. White, black, and Hispanic. They share a common trait of government dependence, which makes many entitled.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?
> Gotta' admit, not my favorite 😣


@MHR This is racist 
Why is @Guido-TheKillerPimp allowed to consistently post racist rhetoric?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Piratefish said:


> One great human even left her infant in my back Stat as a place holder so I wouldn't leave her there.


Ouch! That "great human" sure sounds like scum.

Maybe you could have driven half a block away and parked, just to freak her out.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms.Doe said:


> Thanks and please continue to stay out of the ghetto.


With pleasure. Enjoy all those pot-smoking rats!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms.Doe said:


> Racist ✅️


And if I am, so what?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms.Doe said:


> @MHR This is racist
> Why is @Guido-TheKillerPimp allowed to consistently post racist rhetoric?


Racist? Really. Why? What exactly did I say that is racist? Perhaps it's your perceptions that lead you towards unsubstantiated conclusions.


----------



## gwill99 (Oct 17, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ghetto pings, do you accept or not?
> Gotta' admit, not my favorite 😣





Disgusted Driver said:


> Don't really have a problem here in Raleigh, the roughest areas here are better than where I lived in nyc. The biggest issue I have is the multistop shopping rides, gotten 2 false complaints when I refuse them. I try to check now if it's a stacked ping and just cancel any ride with stops.


 I know this is an older post, but I drove Uber/Lyft in Washington, D.C. Raleigh-Durham's "hoods" don't hold a flame to bigger cities. I typically pick up whoever, from wherever, and I've only had a safety issue once out of 800-rides this year.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> Racist ✅️


I grew up in Flint, Michigan.... Please tell me about racism.... This will be enjoyable

I be tellin em ya know cuz


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Pretty much all the time. For the most part the people who live in the "ghetto" are some of the most respectful people you pick up compared to the animals I pick up downtown 17 white claws later lol


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> All pax do the behaviors black or white or otherwise



Yes but ghetto residents do it more. They might be 13% of the pop. but they're 85% of the probs .




Ms.Doe said:


> Racist ✅️





Ms.Doe said:


> Racist ✅️



OK, so what are you complaining about?





Ms.Doe said:


> @MHR This is racist
> Why is @Guido-TheKillerPimp allowed to consistently post racist rhetoric?


If you don't like what somebody posts, put them on ignore.





Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> And if I am, so what?


That's what I asked her. She can put you, me or anybody else on ignore she likes.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

The vast majority of my pings in the ghetto is for pax going to work, school, or the doctor's office. My biggest gripe about driving in the ghetto is the apparent absence of any traffic laws and rules of the road. I can't imagine driving in a 3rd world banana republic being much worse if at all.

Every 2nd or 3rd ghetto ping ends up taking me to a much nicer (and usually busy) part of town.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

No.

I mean no..

Just not no but no with the largest way you can write it and again after that I will use sign language and say No and if you need it in German or Russian I can also say it that way for you but if you must know it is still NO!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Be Right There said:


> The vast majority of my pings in the ghetto is for pax going to work, school, or the doctor's office. My biggest gripe about driving in the ghetto is the apparent absence of any traffic laws and rules of the road. I can't imagine driving in a 3rd world banana republic being much worse if at all.
> 
> Every 2nd or 3rd ghetto ping ends up taking me to a much nicer (and usually busy) part of town.


Drive for a week in Houston and you will realize what it is like driving in a Third World Country!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Yes but ghetto residents do it more. They might be 13% of the pop. but they're 85% of the probs .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the FBI statistics, the people in question represent around 13% of the population yet are responsible for very close to 42% of crime


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Drive for a week in Houston and you will realize what it is like driving in a Third World Country!!!


Oh you don't need to explain it to me. I visit the Houston area once or twice a year, and an entire weekend getting around there is more than enough.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Yes but ghetto residents do it more. They might be 13% of the pop. but they're 85% of the probs .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignored✅️


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Be Right There said:


> The vast majority of my pings in the ghetto is for pax going to work, school, or the doctor's office. My biggest gripe about driving in the ghetto is the apparent absence of any traffic laws and rules of the road. I can't imagine driving in a 3rd world banana republic being much worse if at all.


My experience is similar to yours. Most of them are going to work. Sometimes that's at a Mickey D's, sometimes it's at a Western Union or some other check caching place.

I've seen third world driving up close and personal -- in places where my then employer said "Do not drive when you're there, get a driver." That includes Venezuela (twice), Trinidad (multiple times), Mexico (twice), and the Dominican Republic (once). That last one was the worst. But I'd have to say they were all worse than driving in bad parts of Houston.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Ms.Doe said:


> Ignored✅️



I'm supposta be all broke up or something now? Jajajajajaja


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> An Uber car on the other hand is actually worth stealing.


Not a 14 year old Focus with 250k miles and mismatched tires. Nobody's going to the slammer for this piece.


----------

